# Can Rockwool cubes be planted in soil?



## Smokez420 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ive tried several times to get clones to root in soil but for the 10 times i have tried none of them have rooted. I cut at a 45' angle then stick in water, cut about an inch up, dip in cloning solution then into soil. I heard rock-wool cubes work well so I bought some 2x2x2 cubes to use for cloning. Is it possible to plant the rock-wool cubes into soil once the clones root? I dont want the rock-wool to stay too moist while under the soil and cause root-rot. Should i cut the cubes in half so i'm only using half the rock-wool? I got some rock-wool conditioning solution too which is supposed to stabilize the ph and add some minerals to it. Any tips/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 8, 2008)

I use 2 inch rockwool cubes for all my cloning and then once the roots pop I plant in the soil and bury the cube without any issues.Just ph soak the cubes in 5.5 water and then shake off excess water then do your cloning and keep them in the humidity dome with a 4 foot shop light on them 24 hours a day.Open the dome twice a day for 15 minutes and give a quick mist.A heating pad or propagation mat under the flats helps keep the root zone warm.I have found clone powders work much better then gels. I did several side by side clone tests and get a 70% sucess with clonex gel and with plan old powder I get a 98% success rate every time and in half the time to root


----------



## rolln1up (Mar 8, 2008)

that sucks you have had suck trouble cloning. Rockwool cubes planted in soil won't cause any problem with watering or root rot anything when planted in soil. I wouldn't cut them in in half but there is no reason you couldn't and be just fine. Hope this helps out a GOOD luck


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry about the problem your having. Yes you can plant a rock wool cube in soil and you finish pots, 3-3 1/2 gallon will be big enought to use 2" cubes. When you water avoid pouring water directly on to the top of the cube, you will be fine. When your making that cut of a inch off the stem are you making sure you have cut some leaves off just above it? VV


----------



## GreenWarrior (Jun 24, 2010)

I too am going to repot my rockwool starter cubes into soil. (Biobizz All Mix) Will this be okay?


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jun 24, 2010)

GreenWarrior said:


> I too am going to repot my rockwool starter cubes into soil. (Biobizz All Mix) Will this be okay?


yes, you will be fine. as soon as you put rockwool into dirt it gets as dry as the dirt around it so overwatering is not an issue.I treat mine as if it were cloned in dirt when i transplant cubes into dirt, stick it in there and water the hell out of it the first time. it will dry out just like if it were all dirt.I used to put the cube about a 1/2" higher than the dirt in the pot but those plants got to dry so now i just put them in level.


----------



## seanec327 (Jun 25, 2010)

make sure you get the cube as deep as possible in pot...otherwise you have higher chances of getting stem rot from watering directly on the cube everytime and not the soil.


----------



## BurnzyBurnz (Apr 6, 2019)

This post answered all my questions. Thanks.


----------



## Rozzzayy (Apr 11, 2020)

same here, thanks for the posts!


----------



## MissMadMunchies (Aug 27, 2020)

This post was a major help! Thanks!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2020)

MissMadMunchies said:


> This post was a major help! Thanks!


unless you are dead set on RW, i think rapid rooters are way better to start seeds in hydro soil or coco.


----------



## MissMadMunchies (Aug 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> unless you are dead set on RW, i think rapid rooters are way better to start seeds in hydro soil or coco.


not dead set just working with what i got on hand (poor mans grow)


----------

